# YFZ - Youfoodz Holdings



## System (27 November 2020)

Founded in 2012, Youfoodz is based in Brisbane, Queensland and has grown to have a substantial share of the growing Australian fresh, ready-made meals market. The Company specialises in the production and distribution of high quality and affordable fresh, ready-made meals and other convenience food products for residential (home delivery), retail and corporate customers. Since inception in 2012, Youfoodz has delivered over 60 million ready-made meals to its home delivery, retail and corporate customers. 

Products are marketed and distributed through an omni-channel sales model to a database of more than 850,000 home delivery customers via a direct-to-consumer offering (B2C) and via a business-to-business offering via supply to supermarkets, grocery retailers, petrol and convenience stores and corporate customers (B2B).

Youfoodz operates three production facilities in Brisbane, Australia and has developed a scalable, proprietary manufacturing technology to optimise production and supply-chain management. The Company's three facilities produce more than 350,000 ready-made meals, 80,000 snacks and 25,000 drinks per week on average.  

It is anticipated that YFZ will list on the ASX during December 2020.









						Healthy Meals Delivered - Youfoodz
					

Making Australia healthier one fresh ready-made meal, snack, juice (and more!) at a time. Delivered straight to your door or available in store!




					youfoodz.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2020)

YFZ listed today, raised $70million, shares offered at $1.50, opened at $1.32 and now $1.15

silly name, banal concept, got to advertise and discount to get traction.


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2020)

Good for the pre IPO shareholders, not good for everyone else. In the bin with MMM.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2020)

not much interest here.... half-hearted rallies, 50c under water, and few wanting to buy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2021)

still underwater from iPO

Youfoodz expects to make a profit this year for the first time in years after a surge in revenues fuelled in part by the coronavirus. The Brisbane-based company, which floated in December, reaffirmed full-year prospectus forecasts after gross revenues rose 26.8 per cent to $50.6 million in the December quarter, lifting December-half revenues by 16.5 per cent to $100 million.

Outlook 
_Consistent with expectations, Youfoodz has delivered significant revenue growth in H1 FY2021 vs pcp.  Early results in 2H FY2021 indicate this momentum is continuing and, following its ASX listing, the Company is well positioned to deliver on its IPO objectives.   Accordingly, and notwithstanding the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, Youfoodz remains confident of achieving, and reaffirms, its FY2021 prospectus forecasts._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> Good for the pre IPO shareholders, not good for everyone else. In the bin with MMM.



Not so good for longevity

IPO at $1.50 in December 2020, never traded above this and now Hello Fresh is paying 93c a share (was at 51c yesterday).

_evidently there is a subtle difference.... HelloFresh is the largest __*meal kits *supplier in Australia, while YFZ is in the *ready-made meals *sector (= frozen)_


----------



## barney (13 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not so good for longevity




I see the Top 20 Shareholders held just on 90% of the Co. (December 2020)  

Major Shareholder RGT Capital held 57%  alone   

Interesting long term sell down on Low Volume   Updated Top 20 could be revealing.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 July 2021)

Certainly put*ting *there foot in the door, in a growing market of catering. the next dominos in food delivery services. should it expand out of Bisbane. Who knows if it will capitalize...After getting wind of latest announcement, YOUFOODZ ENTERS SCHEME IMPLEMENTATION DEED WITH HELLOFRESH IN RECOMMENDED TRANSACTION.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

"_A takeover bid being recommended at a 38 per cent discount to December’s float price_."



peter2 said:


> Good for the pre IPO shareholders, not good for everyone else. In the bin with MMM.



correct (ish). According to AFR

_"None of its founding shareholders sold down stakes at the IPO stage, but their willingness to sell at a 38 per cent discount shows just how badly COVID-19 dislocated valuations from fundamentals over the second half of 2020."_

The thesis is that Covid excitement elevated the e-commerce potential. But to me, e-commerce is the ultimate "no moat" (competitive and then some, and hard to scale). And besides, a loss of $6.2 million on sales that fell 18.7 per cent to $127.3 million (in prospectus) is hardly attractive.


----------



## peter2 (14 July 2021)

*YFZ* appeared in my afternoon 1stBB scan a few weeks ago. Interesting chart, price rallying off a double bottom with improving volume. like the look of it, what about the company. OH, it's this dog. I'm never buying this one. Next chart.


----------



## Country Lad (14 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> *YFZ* appeared in my afternoon 1stBB scan a few weeks ago. Interesting chart, price rallying off a double bottom with improving volume. like the look of it, what about the company. OH, it's this dog. I'm never buying this one. Next chart.



Yes, nothing like a takeover to shake the fleas off the dog.


----------



## peter2 (14 July 2021)

The last two price rallies in my chart (showed by the bars turning blue) included some high volume days (blue arrows).
I wonder if there were a few fleas with insider knowledge of the pending offer?


----------



## Country Lad (15 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> I wonder if there were a few fleas with insider knowledge of the pending offer?



Oh no Peter, surely not, that wouldn't happen in our pure and honest market .


----------



## System (29 October 2021)

On October 28th, 2021, Youfoodz Holdings Limited (YFZ) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between YFZ and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in YFZ by HelloFresh SE, through its wholly-owned subsidiary Cook E Services Australia Pty Ltd.


----------

